# Tips for unusual fish



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Do any of you have tips for catching unusual fish on fly rods? Fish not ordinarily associated with fly rods? Tips for yellow perch, golden shiners, catfish etc. would be fun to see. Also, what is the most unusual or unexpected fish you have ever caught on a fly? 

My most unexpected fish so far was a sucker that sucked up my copper john while I was trying to entice some trout I saw chasing either emergers or minnows in a pond. I was going through my whole box and while throwing a copper john my indicator suddenly went under and I set the hook to solid resistance. After about a 4 minute fight I landed a nice streamlined sucker of about 2 pounds. Not at all what I was trying to catch, but a nice fight and another notch on my species list!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job on the sucker, they are fun to catch...I take plenty of them year round on the Mad River, patience in deep drifting nymphs where there is hardly any current is the key.
As far as golden shiners, Im assuming you are looking to get some at Kiser, ( lake is full of em) I would use a small copper john with a micro emerger behind it as a dropper, cast out, very slow retrieve, you will get plenty of gill, crappies and the occasional shiner. Now cats is right up my alley, I would think that channels are what you are after and on the GMR, I do best in the spring for them when they are shallow and up on gravel in the current where you might find smallies, so an olive ( crayfish) wooley Bugger is a great fly as well as a black leech or even copper johns drifted near the bottom. In lakes i have taken severa channels on clousers and wooley buggers by pure accident but love the fisght, nothing better, check out one of my articles on www.flyfishohio.com about fly fishing for cats, 
Last thing, see me next sping and I can about gaurantee you we can get you a GMR grand slam, a carp, channel and a quillback on the flyrod to add to your life list!

Craziest catch so far......Hmmmmm, probably a large redhorse sucker on a clouser pattern on the Stillwater.

Salmonid


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

salmonid is on the ball here, cats are a blast on the long rod, i have had my best luck on bunny flies, but i have caught them on clousers, helgremites ect. shiners, if you want shiners and chubs fish the mad , goldens will hit nymphs.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I have really good luck using small #2 E.P. fibre minnow flies with a tungsten conehead.


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

my most unusuall was a goldfish I took, it was a descent size also ~8-9" (not accuacly sure if thats a good size for one but its bigger than any I ever had in my tank as a kid)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Try for gar with one of those rope flies with no hooks.
If there were any around Cleveland, I'd love to try that.

Guys throw jigs and minnows in the shallows for walleyes in the spring
at Mosquito. I'd think you should be able to get a walleye on a clouser
or some type of streamer (maybe a gummy minnow).

How about bowfin? I hear they're really aggressive. Just need to find 'em.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Creekcrawler, I have taken several smaller longnose in the Grand and Chagrin during the summer months and as far as Bowfin, you are right, they are great sport on the long rod, if you can find them, they are ambushg predetors, NE Ohio is the best bet for one.

Salmonid


----------

